# 20 Year old son with type 1



## Alistair1969 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Eveyone I am new to this site and would like to say a few words/worries etc.
My son is now 20 years old and has type 1 from around the age of 15. Im not sure if this is something thats just happening to me im sure its not but I cant stop worrying about his Diabetes, he always says hes fine he is very god taking his insulin but hes starting to go out a few nights a week drinking but he doesnt smoke. I am always so worried about the symptons you read about or anything happening to him through this diabetes. It would be great to communicate with other parents who are also suffering this worry.

Thank you


----------



## Monica (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Alistair, welcome to this forum.

My daughter hasn't quite reached the drinking and smoking stage. But I do understand what you mean. I worry all the time about her and would love to wrap her in cotton wool. She wants to go out with her friends and I keep trying to find excuses to say no (she's 14) It's hard to let go.

There is another member in this forum, who has a 20 year old son, diagnosed not so long ago. Hopefully, she will make herself known to you.


----------



## Alistair1969 (Nov 13, 2010)

Monica said:


> Hi Alistair, welcome to this forum.
> 
> My daughter hasn't quite reached the drinking and smoking stage. But I do understand what you mean. I worry all the time about her and would love to wrap her in cotton wool. She wants to go out with her friends and I keep trying to find excuses to say no (she's 14) It's hard to let go.
> 
> There is another member in this forum, who has a 20 year old son, diagnosed not so long ago. Hopefully, she will make herself known to you.



Hi Monica 

Thank you very much for that I thinks when they are under 16 it is possibly easier to monitor there frequency etc with the tests and injections, being a typical teen and now reaching his 20th they are not always responsive when you ask them about tests, jabs etc. I will keep pestering him anyway!


----------



## bev (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

It is quiet on here today as lots of members are having a 'meet' in London. Is this something your son might be insterested in at all, because lots of people around his age have gone. My son is 12 and on a pump - so have no advice regarding drinking - but from the adults on here it seems that you should take less insulin when drinking as your more likely to go low at 3am - and they also all eat something fatty and carby to help stop the drop. At 20 I am sure your son feels that he is managing things fine - but it wont stop you worrying - as long as you keep checking in with him, I am sure he will tell you if he is worried about anything.Bev


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi there and welcome........as a diabetic my experience would be to keep pestering.....sub consciously this will keep the diabetes high in his list of priorities....

If he's game get him on here........


----------



## rachelha (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello

I was diagnosed at 21, so was used to drink in without having to worry about it.  The advice I got from my DSN was to eat something before bed, especially of I had been to a club as well.  He should carry ID on him too especiallymif he is drinking as hypo symptoms can be confused being drunk.  Do his friends he gies out with know he is diabetic?


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Alistair.

Welcome to the forum.

I was diagnosed at 13 and lived at home until I was 21ish. I wasn't a big drinker and was far from rebellious andkept reasonable control.

My parents worried a lot and used to make sure I tested and injected at all times. Although they have probably helped my long term control, I did resent them for not trusting me (we have never fallen out over it and are still a very loving family) and felt that I was held back from doing things as a young man in order to save them worry.

I'm sure you are only making sure he does what he should but as said, at 20, he may feel he needs to find his own balance between managing his diabetes and experiencing life to find his potential.

But don't stop worrying. As a parent of a 22 year old daughter I know it's part of the job ! 

Rob


----------



## kitten (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello  welcome to the forum.
Just thought that I'd stick my oar in as I am a 18 year old female with type one and have had it since I was 12. Maybe you could talk to me and we could try to discuss your  worries and I could give you my perspective on them? I could tell you about how I like to be treated with my diabetes from my parents,to give you the point of view of a young adult with diabetes.I can tell you about my firsthand experiences of all the situations that you describe that your son is going through (drinking, studying, working, living,etc.) Only if you would like of course and please do not think that I am butting in but I just think that it can be so interesting to view situations like this from the other side so to speak and it can be very difficult to voice your true opinions on the matter to your own parents. 
Lucy xxx


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Alastair,

Given that I'm the same age as your son I can say that my parents had the same worries too. I've been type one since I was five. Drinking is fine as a type one, just be sensible! I spent a large portion of yesterday in a state known as "under the influence" by the police! I've had a few close shaves such as not even remembering how I got home some nights and the drunken throwing up  et cetera. Things as far as booze is concerned for a type one lad are generally safe. It's an excellent excuse to go to the chippy at the end of a night out just to stave off the chance of alcohol related hypos later on. 

If there's anything I can do please ask and I will do as much as I can to help.

Tom


----------



## sue63 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi 

I am the mum of a 20 year old too so I know exactly how you feel. 

My son was diagnosed in May in the middle of his university exams so it is still early days for us. From day one to be honest I have had to let J take control of his diabetes as he returned to uni after 5 days so he had to take responsibility for his own injections etc.   This didn't stop me worrying a lot though and it was so hard as neither of us really knew much about diabetes. 

When J camd home for the summer it was harder in some ways as I was constantly keeping watch over sugary food, levels etc and I had to make a constant effort not to keep going on about diabetes. 

He is now back in Leeds and to be honest I just have to trust him. He had high levels the other week due to stress and I rang him and advised him to do back to his GP. He did and then adjusted his insulin and I txt him a couple of times just to remind him to test more. He seems ok with this and will ring me if he is worried about things but on the whole he looks after his diabetes well.  I worry too aobut the drinking but I am fortunate he doesn't drink much and his friends do know he is diabetic. 

I think it must be hard for you as you have looked after your son and it's so hard letting go. I do understand ...the first 3 months were SO difficult and I still have my moments!  

This forum has been so supportive and I am forunate that I know a few diabetics who have survived uni and are really well so I just try to keep my son informed.   It is hard and I am thinking of you.  letting go is the hardest thing...with diabetes too it's that much harder!!! 

Take care
Sue


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 26, 2010)

I grew up with Diabetes from age 11 and went through a phase of going out and drinking cocktails (I had a generous friend!!)  I honestly don't know how I did it now but I can only think that I was more resilient then and maybe youngsters in general are.  I wasn't really binge drinking like some youngsters do now but bear in mind that when I was a teenager there was no blood testing, no decent insulins and much less knowledge - and I survived!  So a little bit of drinking, with caution and these days sensible eating and testing should be ok.


----------

